# Will this puppy be a pure German Shepherd????



## thunder bolt (Nov 19, 2013)

I just got this puppy as a gift from my friend. Does it look like a pure german shepherd dog???? Plz help me!!!!

here is the photo:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...65386-994646-692769110747625-725080585-n.html


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

picture isn't showing


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cute but not purebred IMO


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

If there's even a question, you shouldn't buy it. If it's from a rescue, then who knows-there's no guarantee and it's hard to tell at this age.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

doesn't look PB to me but the pup is still awfully young so hard to say for sure.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I agree too young to tell. Did your friend see the parents.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

thunder bolt said:


> I just got this puppy as a gift from my friend. Does it look like a pure german shepherd dog???? Plz help me!!!!
> 
> here is the photo:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...65386-994646-692769110747625-725080585-n.html


Whoops, I didn't see the gift part. Too early to tell, but my vote is no.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd say no as well. Did you know your friend was going to give you a puppy?


----------



## thunder bolt (Nov 19, 2013)

At what age can you tell that whether my dog is pure or not...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...65386-994646-692769110747625-725080585-n.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You can tell by the pedigree. A dog doesn't become any more or less pure. It is pure of the parents are both purebreds.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

thunder bolt said:


> At what age can you tell that whether my dog is pure or not...
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...65386-994646-692769110747625-725080585-n.html


Not for quite a while....and without papers, there's no way to tell at all.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

No it does not look purebred, something about the face being too round and ears too small. Looks part Rottweiler.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

thunder bolt said:


> I just got this puppy as a gift from my friend. Does it look like a pure german shepherd dog???? Plz help me!!!!
> 
> here is the photo:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...65386-994646-692769110747625-725080585-n.html


Honestly nope. Looks mixed... very cute but looks its mixed with Doberman or rotty.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah I also think he might be mixed with a Rottie, still a cute pup!


----------



## thunder bolt (Nov 19, 2013)

*can any one tell if this puppy is pure?*

Hi! i just added these photos today can any one help me know that whether this is a pure german shepherd puppy?

Here are some photos:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/200202-thunder-bolt-albums12242-gsd-puppy.html

P.S it is about one month old


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks to be to me... Crazy young though. Post again in a few months lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hm... maybe, maybe not. I'm with hunterisgreat that a few more months will help.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Pup looks mixed to me.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would also need to see pics when pup is older to be able to throw my un-expert opinion in.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I see Rottie in there, but still way too young to make a for sure call.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Is this the same puppy you posted about the other day?


----------



## thunder bolt (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes I posted before cause I am really anxious to know?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

thunder bolt said:


> Yes I posted before cause I am really anxious to know?


Do you already have this puppy? If so, personally I would be more worried about proper care at this very young age. He is far too young to be away from his mom and littermates. If you have him already can you return him for a few weeks? If not, maybe you would like to ask how to raise a puppy that young? You'll figure out if his is purebred as he gets older.


----------



## alessandro (May 13, 2007)

looks Rottie cross to me


----------

